# Questions about food intake



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I think Bella has packed on some unnecessary winter warmth. Not a lot - maybe 3-5 lbs. She currently weighs in the neighborhood of 60 lbs @ 8.5 months.

She has been fed about 2 cups of Purina Pro Plan All Life Stages Lamb and Rice for the past several months. In addition, she gets treats for going potty, some kibble on walks, and one hot dog per day (about 120 calories) for training. I've recently reduced her meals by about 1/8 cup.

Each cup of food is 444 kcal, and according to the chart on the Pro Plan website, she should be getting 2 2/3 - 3 1/3 cups per day. That sounds like too much to me.

How accurate are these recommended daily food intake charts from Purina?

Link to Bella's food: All Life Stages Lamb and Rice - Dry Dog Food - FOCUS - Purina® Pro Plan®

Thanks.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

She might be better off on a large breed food. Not so much cause of her size but because they have lower fat.

Two cups of a 26% protein food is not enough protein IMO. She is getting less than 1 gram per lb of body weight.

If she is gaining weight on just two cups of food I would switch to something lower in fat.

If she has been spayed already I would definitely put her on a lower fat food, or one with more protein.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

WasChampionFan said:


> She might be better off on a large breed food. Not so much cause of her size but because they have lower fat.
> 
> Two cups of a 26% protein food is not enough protein IMO. She is getting less than 1 gram per lb of body weight.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll look in to that. I just need to know what questions to ask. I have no idea how much protein a dog is supposed to have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly ate ProPlan Performance until she was 10 months old. She never ate less than 2 cups a day. Each cup had close to 500 calories.

I wouldn't go by what the bag says. She now eats Acana Pacifica with 421 calories per cup and she is still eating 2 cups a day. That is definitely less than what the bag says to feed but she hasn't lost any weight (in fact she has gained over half an inch and 6 lbs).

Does Bella *have* to have a hot dog? Low fat string cheese is 50 calories. They're not as thick but just as long, so if you're biting off pieces to spit at her, you'd have the same number of pieces for training.

What does she need kibble on walks for? I used to bring treats with me on walks as a crutch (to get her attention if she spots something, etc), but I realized I didn't even need them. Now I only bring about 3 treats with me for emergencies. When I bring a lot of them, I am more likely to give them to her for no reason.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

All my dogs get Proplan ALS Chicken and Rice 2 cups a day plus a handful of green beans with each meal and a few treats here and there throughout the day. The bags of food always say to feed much more so you will buy more food.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Maybe I'm just worrying a out it too much. I just took these 5 minutes ago. Does she look overweight?










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Nairb said:


> Maybe I'm just worrying a out it too much. I just took these 5 minutes ago. Does she look overweight?
> 
> View attachment 132777
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She looks to be a healthy weight to me. Keep in mind she is still growing (muscle/bone).


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly ate ProPlan Performance until she was 10 months old. She never ate less than 2 cups a day. Each cup had close to 500 calories.
> 
> I wouldn't go by what the bag says. She now eats Acana Pacifica with 421 calories per cup and she is still eating 2 cups a day. That is definitely less than what the bag says to feed but she hasn't lost any weight (in fact she has gained over half an inch and 6 lbs).
> 
> ...


Hot dog chunks don't dissolve in my mouth like string cheese. I usually load up with several pieces at a time, and it might be several minutes before I need to reload. Especially in class. I'll try string cheese again today, and see how it goes. I was actually thinking about that too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

As for kibble on walks....Bella would like to walk much faster than I can go without breaking into a jog. I'm working on it.......

It's not much kibble anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Her weight looks really good. Great body shape. She is growing still and it is important she gets sufficient nutrition. Sounds to me you are on the right track.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This is what my Vet showed me the other day when we were talking about Bentley's weight, I'm more of a visual type person so this helped me....

http://www.purinaveterinarydiets.com/resources/Files/dog_chart.pdf


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> This is what my Vet showed me the other day when we were talking about Bentley's weight, I'm more of a visual type person so this helped me....
> 
> http://www.purinaveterinarydiets.com/resources/Files/dog_chart.pdf


Looking at that, I'm guessing Bella isn't obese, but I still think she has at least a couple spare pounds. She's not quite in the 4-5 range. I'm just going to keep a close eye on it for now.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd say she looks to be a healthy weight, but never go by the company's recommendations, they are trying to make money, so generally they will recommend more than they should


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jpg61474 (Jan 22, 2013)

I am a new owner of a golden and his father weighed 90 lbs so I am expecting my Tyler to be the same. His father was not over weight and was a show dog winner. I am reading what everyone has posted concerning the number of cups of food per day. My pups is 4 months old and weighs 25 lbs he is not over or under and I only feed him one cup of royal canine twice a day. For the professionals out there is this ok?


----------

